# Winter 2007 Non-rally Rally



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As I was reading the posts from the just concluded Twin Mtn. rally, it struck me what a long winter it is going to be. Lot's of new friendships have been developed at various rallies over the last year, and many others have been 'pending' for too long. The thought occurred to me... What if we had a one weekend get together someplace this winter?

Here is what I am thinking. Because of the distances and the season, an actual Outbacking rally would be impractical. But what if we all just met somewhere for a weekend of socializing? Pick a relatively central location; say St. Louis, Chicago or even Denver for example. Set up a deal with one of the bigger hotel/convention centers. And everybody could just fly in, probably Friday evening, spend the weekend meeting and greeting, and fly home Sunday. We could do a group dinner/banquet on Saturday night as the one scheduled event.

Obviously there is some cost involved, but it may not be that bad. Many of us have the frequent flyer miles in the bank that could be used for such a trip, and due to the short duration, the cost of accommodations would be limited. Time off from work would not be required, so precious vacation days are not wasted.

Call me crazy, but it might be a fun time. And a nice respite from a dreary winter.

Any thoughts?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

1st thought/unfiltered? AWESOME IDEA!!! (Can I call you crazy, anyway?)

2nd thought? NE Outbackers will surely be stir-crazy by late Feb. - - sure could be a great time for a "1/2 Way to Springtime" Rally!!!

3rd thought? NE Jan/Feb. weather is unpredicatable enough that (if this were to happen), I for one would request an end of Feb/early March date to reduce the chances of snow-ins.

...and who says it has to be an "UNrally"?







Is there a Rally Req. that all OBs actually be present ? If so - then we all bring photos


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Stacie and I love the idea- a weekend quickie (







)getaway sounds like a great idea. If it was in the middle of the country, then the maximum time for flying might be 3-4 hrs for the outlying regions... Which is about what we have to do for a camping trip anyway. And the middle of the country, in the middle/ late winter could boost the economy for a slow hotel season... Oh, the wheels are a turnin!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Many of us have the frequent flyer miles in the bank that could be used for such a trip, and due to the short duration, the cost of accommodations would be limited.
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


That's awefully nice of you to offer your free miles.









I was thinking Vegas. I won't need many of your miles for that short of a trip. It's a good place to meet, eat, play, and shop.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great Idea! Makes me feel like....

RENOVATING!!!! ................................









*
LETS DO IIITTTT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I think the idea is a great one!

I would also suggest Minneapolis as a location. It is centrally located and Northwest airlines is based there so there should be many non-stop flights from all over for people to arrive on. Also, the Mall of America (MOA) is three miles from the airport and many local hotels will shuttle you for free between the airport, the MOA, and your hotel. Rental cars would not be required. Shuttles can also be arranged between hotels and the nearest casinos. There is also a new hotel near there that boasts having the country's largest indoor water park for those that would bring their children. Just an option to consider. And I'm not mentioning this because I am from MN.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I would definately be up for the idea....

I would have to second Vegas...... Plenty for everyone to do.

Hey, what about Texas? Austin would be nice in the wintertime. Southwest serves Austin and you can get good deals on airfare.

Heck, pick a place and I'll talk the boss into going!

happy Outbacking!

Tim

P.S. If it is going to happen during the winter, most of us would want to avoid the Northern Region.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> P.S. If it is going to happen during the winter, most of us would want to avoid the Northern Region.


P.S.S. If its going to happen in winter, alot of us will be wanting to get out  of the Northern Region!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would tend to agree with the appeal of heading South. My original thought was just to keep it near major airline hubs and as centrally located as possible, which tend to be in the North (Dallas/Ft. Worth and Atlanta not withstanding). Also, due to the sort of hit and run nature of this thing, we may never get outside anyway! But, I am open to anything that is within about 3-4 hours of all points in the lower 48 and southern Canada. Lost Wages sounds great to me, but would that be too far for the NorEasters? I think as far as we are concerned, the actual city would not matter that much, as we wouldn't be there long enough for it to matter. Flying time and cost would be bigger issues.

Ghosty is always bragging about his great weather in Texas. Maybe we could just all show up at his house?







(Ghosty, you had to know that would come back to bite you sooner or later!







).

How about if people throw out some specific ideas. City and Hotel. A minor amount of research could yield some basic information on rates and packages we might qualify for. Links to web sites would be great too. Then, when we have a handful of options, and know who is serious about this, we can do a quick vote (poll) and go from there. Just to get things rolling, and based on the responses so far, I will throw out the weekend of February 23-25 as a target. That, of course, would be subject to change as well if it does not work for the masses or a particular location, but at least gives us a starting point.

In any case, if we are going to amount to any large number of attendees at all, we need to be making plans soon. The big hotels book conventions and things months and years in advance. Let's shoot for having a plan in place by the end of November.

Yup... Those wheels are turning now!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Very interesting.

I like the idea of Texas, too.

Weather's great in February. San Antonio has the Alamo and the Riverwalk. Lots of history.......Lots of hotels, right downtown., too, within walking distance of many attractions. Centrally located (pretty much anyway), major airport.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As one of the deepest North Easterners....I would certainly vote for just about any place warm (or at least sunny). Mid-nation is about a 4 hr flight, as long as I can fly direct. My vote would be to NOT head for a town of major attraction like Las Vegas. Hotels are simply going to cost more and, as Doug said, for the short duration we're talking about, we're unlikely to get outside anyway. I don't know either city but Atlanta or Houston sound like great options. Big airports, centrally located & warm weather. I also expect that hotel costs in any major city will be similar to any other...

Any one know if the New Orleans area is re-built enough? Maybe we could show our support for (1) our local Outbackers AND (2) the city, in general?

If there was interest in Wash., DC, the end of Feb. makes this more reasonable as the weather has (usually) calmed quite a bit by then. (Jan & Feb. are just pretty risky for storms & airport closures). I also think flights are relatively low $$$ from just about everywhere.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Again....

I agree with everyone.....

For us a 5 hour non stop flight is not out of the question, nor are redeyes.......







Can't say I have never done it.

Vegas offers the highest concentration of hotel rooms in the US. We have had no trouble booking there. Even during Superbowl Weekend with short notice.

Actually, Vegas would be even cheaper for us, since the kids would stay at home. Anywhere else is going to double my cost!

Did I say I vote for Vegas???? I need to hit "In and Out Burger"!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark, San Antonio was one of my first thoughts (especially if it were at Christmas time, but let's not get into that time period!







). I have not been there, but from everything I have seen and heard, that whole Riverwalk area is wonderful. I only question the distance for some people. But what a great spot to have on the list.

Wolfie, you make a good point about costs vs. destination cities. I think anything on the East or West coasts might be too far for many, but maybe.









Tim... In and Out... what more is there to say!

I will throw out Union Station in St Louis. Not that I have any overwhelming fondness for St. Louis, but I have attended a number of conventions there, and I think it would suit our needs fairly well. And there are things to do, if you are looking. The Arch is really impressive! Also, in spite of it's location, the weather that time of year is not generally all that bad.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I will throw out Union Station in St Louis. Not that I have any overwhelming fondness for St. Louis, but I have attended a number of conventions there, and I think it would suit our needs fairly well. And there are things to do, if you are looking. The Arch is really impressive! Also, in spite of it's location, the weather that time of year is not generally all that bad.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I'll second that for ya', Doug. I also have no great fondness for St. Louis but could live with Union Station!

I was in San Antonio last Nov. - wk'end after the Lighting Ceremony on the RiverWalk which was then in full dress and certainly was beautiful. Airport access is easy and the R/W is great fun....but the hotels were not cheap (nice of KB's employer to pay for that one







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(PDX_Doug @ Oct 11 2006, 04:24 PM)
> 
> I will throw out Union Station in St Louis. Not that I have any overwhelming fondness for St. Louis, but I have attended a number of conventions there, and I think it would suit our needs fairly well. And there are things to do, if you are looking. The Arch is really impressive! Also, in spite of it's location, the weather that time of year is not generally all that bad.
> 
> ...


I grew up 3 hours Northeast of St. Louis. If I remember right, February is no picnic as far as weather is concerned.









Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

If you pick Atlanta, you will be landing right in the middle of the Southeastern bunch. There are about 12 to 14 Outbackers that I know of just in the Atlanta area, not counting all the ones within driving distance. And what can I say about Atlanta, if you have not been there you are really missing out on a good time. Maybe we could even get take in a Falcon's game.

I know campingnut18 and Reverie would be great hosts.

Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Las Vegas would definitely get my vote


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I will throw out Union Station in St Louis. Not that I have any overwhelming fondness for St. Louis, but I have attended a number of conventions there, and I think it would suit our needs fairly well. And there are things to do, if you are looking. The Arch is really impressive! Also, in spite of it's location, the weather that time of year is not generally all that bad.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I've lived in Missouri 3 times, at 3 of the 4 corners...SW, NW, SE. (Actually, it is also the FIRST place I ever lived) I can attest to the fact it can get quite cold there in the winter. It's a midwestern thing....it can be bitter cold one day and warm the next, then back to cold.

Bob


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Did someone say Vegas??? I love Vegas!!

SharonAG


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No doubt St. Louis can get cold (and warm!) in the winter. An associate I have back there told me one time when I was amazed at how fast a major storm blew through, that the old joke was 'St. Louis. Don't like the weather? Wait 45 minutes'.









In any case, my comment about the weather not being that bad had more to do with snow and the possibilities of flight disruptions. I have never lived there, but have been there during that time of year on three to four occasions, and getting around has always been easy. And I am told that St. Louis seems to be in kind of a weather pocket. Lot's of nasty stuff happens all around it, but St. Louis itself seems to be fairly moderate.

But, then again, I am not pushing St. Louis as where we need to go. Just a centrally located option that offers the amenities we need. I could really get into San Antonio. Vegas would be a blast and easy for us, if the Easterners don't mind going that far. Even Denver would be fun. Maybe get a day of good Colorado skiing in. The East coast has a lot to offer, and if that's where everybody decides to go, that's great, but would be out of our reach. Maybe Phoenix would be a possibility. Lot's to do there, and it will be warm!

Keep the ideas coming guys. We'll figure out a great place!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

One thing to remember is that we're only going to be there one, maybe two complete days. So having it in a place with *too much * to do would take away from spending time with and gettting to know our fellow Outbackers.

Just my $.02.

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> One thing to remember is that we're only going to be there one, maybe two complete days. So having it in a place with *too much * to do would take away from spending time with and gettting to know our fellow Outbackers.
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> Mark


I agree- it would be better to have a hotel with a shuttle from the airport, and stuff to do in and around the hotel area, without having to deal with taxi's, etc. You dont want to lose precious time with travelling, but if some amenities are available in the immediate area- better yet!


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Sounds like it might actually be feasible. However, if we are going to spend money on flights, hotels (and someone to watch the kids for 3-4 days) the destination needs to be in a semi-warm climate. I'm thinking that, as we talk about it now, in early Fall just after the summer, the temp might not seem all that important. But come the end of February or March, having withstood the NE winter, snow ice cold etc. we're going to want to go somewhere that's different from the frozen north. Like maybe Atlanta or even Savannah but still as central to the whole group as possible to widen the opportunity for attendance. (Of course Key West might be nice at that time of year as well!







)

Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> One thing to remember is that we're only going to be there one, maybe two complete days. So having it in a place with *too much * to do would take away from spending time with and gettting to know our fellow Outbackers.
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> Mark


Well then TX may be a good choice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(mswalt @ Oct 12 2006, 09:05 AM)
> 
> One thing to remember is that we're only going to be there one, maybe two complete days. So having it in a place with too much to do would take away from spending time with and gettting to know our fellow Outbackers.
> 
> ...


You got that right! I don't want to do too much! Getting too old.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mswalt said:


> One thing to remember is that we're only going to be there one, maybe two complete days. So having it in a place with *too much * to do would take away from spending time with and gettting to know our fellow Outbackers.
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> Mark


You're right...We'll just stake out an area by the nickel slots or Wheel of Fortune, that way we can stay together and get to know each others gambling habits other


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

skippershe said:


> One thing to remember is that we're only going to be there one, maybe two complete days. So having it in a place with *too much * to do would take away from spending time with and gettting to know our fellow Outbackers.
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> Mark


You're right...We'll just stake out an area by the nickel slots or Wheel of Fortune, that way we can stay together and get to know each others gambling habits other








[/quote]

My wife has received comps for "Nickel Slot Play"





































Vegas in January and February is very cheap and easy to get to. Airfare is competetive from all major carriers.

I'll go anywhere, for the most part........But if I am going to fly 4.5 hours to Texas I'd rather fly the extra half hour and go to "Sin City"....
















Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You can get a lot of people around a craps table. Free drinks too.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

campmg said:


> You can get a lot of people around a craps table. Free drinks too.


FREE DRINKS!!!!

Maybe????

Gary


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

VEGAS BABY!!

I mean, we are talking winter here. Why not go for some fun and sun








Plus, Vegas has something for everybody, kiddies too.
Oh how I love Vegas. DW and I would be in for sure without hesitation.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I would definately be up for the idea....
> 
> I would have to second Vegas...... Plenty for everyone to do.
> 
> ...


I 2nd this idea. Southwest has cheap non-stop flights there and like Tim said, there is lots to do and will be far enough South that we won't have to worry about snow. Let's do it! I vote for around mid Feb. How about Valentines Day weekend for a little "quickie" weekend?

Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, Vegas certainly seems to be getting the most positive responses so far. How about all you East coasters... Is Vegas reasonable? Would that be too much of a trip for what this is? Would a location like Vegas be getting too far off track?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, Vegas certainly seems to be getting the most positive responses so far. How about all you East coasters... Is Vegas reasonable? Would that be too much of a trip for what this is? Would a location like Vegas be getting too far off track?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug,

I would fly to LA or Seattle for the weekend. A direct flight coast to coast is only 5.5 hours. I travel quite a bit and it is a no brainer for me. We drive that long for rallies allof the time.

We really need to find out who is really interested and not just interested in having a group drop by their town. Secondly, at least for my sake, we need to pin down a more specific time frame. Sometime around Presidents Day would be great. We may incur a slightly higher airfare/hotel rate, but would gain the extra day. Us East Coasters are already planning the Easter Mega Rally at the Outer Banks.........More to come later....

So...What do we do now????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

Wolfie had mentioned a concern earlier on about airports getting snowed in if the date is set too early. I have no experience in that part of the country, so I really do not know how much of a concern that needs to be.









From where I sit, anytime is good.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tim,
> 
> Wolfie had mentioned a concern earlier on about airports getting snowed in if the date is set too early. I have no experience in that part of the country, so I really do not know how much of a concern that needs to be.
> 
> ...


I was just playing on Southwest. I can get tickets for March 2-5 for $99 each way......

We could do the weekend of March 9,10 or March 23, 24......

We need to start planning soon if we are going to go anywhere cheap airfare is disappearing.

I don't have FF miles as they have all been converted to Marriott Reward Points









Happy Outbacking!

Tim

On Edit:

I just noticed that The Riviera in Vegas has nights available for $49 on Dec 26-29...........


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

March is getting into our kids spring break and we normally take the Outback out for our first trip.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I can't/won't do it around the holidays but may be able to do it another time. It all depends on the cost and timing of travel because I don't have any time to take off. That's the downside of working in the schools. We get so much time for set holiday or other breaks, not to mention the fact that I have the entire summer off, that we get 2 personal days for the remainder of the year. Unfortunately, all schools don't get the same time off, soooooo...... I might be able to attend. I certainly would like to attend!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

nonny said:


> I can't/won't do it around the holidays but may be able to do it another time. It all depends on the cost and timing of travel because I don't have any time to take off. That's the downside of working in the schools. We get so much time for set holiday or other breaks, not to mention the fact that I have the entire summer off, that we get 2 personal days for the remainder of the year. Unfortunately, all schools don't get the same time off, soooooo...... I might be able to attend. I certainly would like to attend!


Boy, do I know the feeling. I have to schedule my entire life around the Baltimore County Public Schools schedule.

Most of the schools "Spring Breaks", at least for us....Are going to be in April, right around Easter. If someone can figure it out, let us know and I'll see if my DW can work around the School Schedule.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, the hubby has pushed this enough that I think this could be really fun!

We have put some serious thought into this and without giving you my thought process in detail, what about this...................

HOUSTON...........weekend of March 9, 10 & 11th.

Some words..............central, warm (this is especially important to us NE's), good hub, nice hotels..

Speaking of hotels, there are quite a few in that area (yeah, I looked...). Sheraton looks nice. Anyone in that area have suggestions?

What do ya'll think?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm with Tim as far as any place will work....as long as its warm!
Unfortunately, March is out of the question for me if there will be any need to take time off work. I know - the plan is to not have to do that.....I'm just saying....Feb. would be better.

As for my earlier comment re: snow, flight cancellations, etc. The reality is, this could happen at any time and if we try to schedule around that, we'll make ourselves crazy(er). Jan. is probably the riskiest....from there....well, we forecast the weather by looking out the window.

I vote for Houston (ok - or Vegas) some in the 2nd half of Feb.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Vegas! February! Any place, any time I can track down Wolfie to give her and KB a hard time is the right place and time for me! And DOUG, She may be able to handle one of us but two? Hah! Forgetaboutit!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Vegas! February! Any place, any time I can track down Wolfie to give her and KB a hard time is the right place and time for me! And DOUG, She may be able to handle one of us but two? Hah! Forgetaboutit!


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

I (we) will put our 2 cents worth. Working for the school system, I have off Feb 19-23 (winter break) and then April 6-13 (spring break). And have no plans as of yet. I vote for Vegas (our favorite place) but would be able to try something different in the time that I have off. A "quickie" weekend would be great, but would have to leave friday pm and back by sunday pm and that might be pushing it a bit. We have done the red eyes, and don't mind it if we have the next few days or two off. So that is our 2 cents worth. Would love to get together with ya all.

Sharon 
Greg


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

My guess is that it will be the opposite problem for us. School vacation time is out, because if my children are out of school they are with us- so a get away weekend is out. We would have to spend the time with them (not a problem) and not with fellow outbackers (problem). Oh well, I guess reality is that this non- rally rally wont fit for everyone- someone will be inconvenenced and not be able to do it.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yep, that's the way it is with the rallies, too!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Steve and I would be up for this for a long weekend. We have my mother here with us, so watching the kids isn't a big issue. My only concern is a long weekend in Vegas. Steve and I love Vegas, but for a long weekend, that really doesn't leave a lot of time. I'd vote for someplace closer like Houston, which was mentioned. That seems more centralized for West and East coasters. Just my two cents ...


----------

